# Has anyone fished Dog Island?



## Shark Hunter (Dec 18, 2011)

We are thinking about going down to Dog Island this May and do some surf fishing and some shark fishing. Has anyone been there?


----------



## Limitless (Dec 19, 2011)

Replied to your PM this morning


----------



## FredRog72 (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you talking about the Dog Island out of Carrabelle?


----------



## Shark Hunter (Dec 19, 2011)

that is the one.


----------



## FredRog72 (Dec 19, 2011)

I fish around Dog Island from a boat several times per year. The West end of the Island known as the East pass is full of sharks that time of year. I typically use large cut pogies (cut in half) with steel leader and either #8 or #10 circle hooks. If you can get a boat or have a boat, just anchor about half way between Dog and St. George Island, chum for a few minutes and the sharks will wear you out! Good luck!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you catch anything else around the island? Have you heard anything about the surf fishing around there? We usually go to Alligator Point and we catch some whiting, lady fish, spanish, and trout but the catfish are driving me crazy. One every cast.
Do you know anywhere else that isn't crowded with people in May, that is cheap, and good fishing?


----------



## FredRog72 (Dec 20, 2011)

The surf fishing will yield about the same as far as lady fish and spanish and the closer you venture around toward the pass the more cats you will encounter. The bridge from East Point to St George has some decent fishing for trout, sheepshead, flounder and whiting using either live or fresh shrimp which you can get from the main tackle store in East Point. Make sure you check for tidal movement if you decide to fish from the bridge - no tidal movement means a boring hour of beating catfish off the line.


----------



## grim (Dec 20, 2011)

East pass for sharks and whatnot, the surf can be good at times, ask the baitshop guys whats biting.  You can also fish the grass flats around lanark reef or up and down the coast for trout and reds and sheepshead around docks and structure.  If the cats are biting, it usually means the tide is slack, try to find somewhere that the water is moving.


----------



## Limitless (Dec 21, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice from everyone. Your advice will save us a lot of time having to figure out these valuable tips. We are planning to use the ferry to get to the island but are worried about how much gear we can haul using it. Has anyone used it? Do you know on anyone who offers service to the island? The ferry looks like it doesn't run on Tues, Wed, Thurs is that correct? Has anyone stayed on the island?


----------



## FredRog72 (Jan 18, 2012)

Limitless said:


> You're welcome.



You have a Condo at Moorings?


----------

